# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Final leg of my Asian tour :D

## Tongue Flicker

As promised, part 3 of my escapade. Enjoy!  :Big Grin: 


View from my room





A small sea cave @_@








No idea why there's a freaking hole beside the beach. Made by human-sized moles, maybe? Lol





Some wild ferns growing on a cave wall





What a nice chunk of driftwood. Perfect for my reptiles. Now, how to bring it back home? Lol





Great, turkeys. Just in time for thanksgiving rofl





Talk about an invasive wandering jew





Yes, those are bats








So this is where batman is hiding lol








Look closely and you'll see a 7-feet long Yellow-headed monitor (Varanus cumingi), enjoying an unlimited afternoon snack of bats





Silhouette of an emerald skink (Lamprolepis smaragdina)





Will do lol





Ahhh just in time for a nice nap








A ficus growing on a dead coconut tree trunk





Z_z





More driftwood for me lol





A ginger bloom





Bromeliads growing wild in Asia, seriously?! Lol








Ficus pumila growing wild. Losing its rounded leaves and bearing fruit





Something to imitate inside a viv  :Big Grin: 











Ohh great there's a croc in the stream lol








Some giant orb weavers





A brahminy kite





Legalize this!!! Oh wait, wrong plant lol





An epic bamboo thicket








Ferns gone wild





Ebola alert!! Just kidding :P








Such a nice cottage if it ain't for the croc lol





Again, will do! Lmao





Mindanao scops owl, a very close relative of my Philippine scops owls  :Big Grin: 





And that pretty much ends it haha!


Hope you enjoyed  :Smile:

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Hey bill haha! Thanks for liking, knew you'd appreciate it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carlos

Hope you enjoy the vacation Neil.  The Yellow-head Monitor looks awesome.

----------


## Strider18

Seeing the broms made me lol, have fun on your vacation!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Tongue Flicker

> Hope you enjoy the vacation Neil.  The Yellow-head Monitor looks awesome.


I sure did but the humidity level in the area was, phew!! -__- Now I know what a treefrog feels like in a super humid tank lol




> Seeing the broms made me lol, have fun on your vacation!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I had to look twice and even made a closer look to make sure I wasn't seeing things lol

----------

